# Heat in your Deer Blind?



## poisonivie (Nov 2, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> Coffee can and a roll of toilet paper soaked in alcohol puts out a lot less smell than charcoal. (Be sure to use a metal coffee can  )


I've never heard of that. How well does that work?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

safetreehunt said:


> I hadn't heard of Paulin before, they look similar to the Mr. Heater line.


I think Meijer sells them. They are a cheap propane heater. I bought mine about 10 years ago and liked it so much that I went out and bought several more for the future. Besides for deer hunting, I also use it in my Fish Trap II, and my U.P. outhouse/shower. I've even used it in ground blinds while bow hunting. Now I've given up one of my secrets to sucess on those sensitive nosed U.P. bucks.


----------



## wruebs (Nov 18, 2003)

I use to think that heaters were for sissy's until my back started going bad (degenerative disc's) (Maybe i'm a sissy now). Nowadays my mr. heater is always in the shack, only use it when it's quite cold. Nothing like a little heat to keep you loose. I also feel that the heater helps keep your scent from the deer. The warmth also keeps me from moving and spooking deer. No matter how much clothes you wear, your bound to get chilled sitting still in the cold and tend to start moving. This lack of movement has, in my mind, allowed me to take 5 extra deer the last 5 yrs.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

an uncle used the toilet paper in the coffee can trick. make sure it fits tight, and use the metal lid off the coffee can to block the top of the can llimited the amount of flame. 

He used apple scented lamp oil instead of alcohol.

Burned all day with no problems.


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

I use a coleman blackcat with a 20# propane bottle attached. I am too old to
get cold anymore. :lol: Heck, I was kind of bummed out that I had to set my
cup of coffee down last year to make a shot on a 8 point. :yikes:


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

3 x 7 blind in tree / with propane heat. Insulated last year. A comfortable hunter can stay a long time......


----------



## booktens (Nov 24, 2004)

They showed different heaters on michigan out of doors tv and also showed my Tanksetter propane tank safety stand. It was really cool to see my product on the show!!


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

I use a single burner camper stove and it works but is loud!:sad: I'm looking into a buddy heater!


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

Try the Coleman Sport Cat. It will heat a small blind in a hurry and makes no noise.


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> My blind won't be warm again till next spring.
> 
> I wear a full Raven Wear suit. Coat, vest, bibs, and hat.
> Very warm and designed for the hardcore hunters that sit all day in artic temps. Give these cloths a try. Raven Wear is the top of the food chain in cold weather clothing. These's no warmer garments on the market.
> ...


Hey thunderhead, where abouts do ya get that kind of cold weather gear. I dont think i have even heard of raven wear.


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

I've used a buddy heater in my blind for years. I'm taking my son in the blind with me this year, so it's going to be real important that he doesn't get cold and has a fun time. I think some kids may get turned off to hunting if they sit for a long while waiting and get cold doing it. You want it to be an enjoyable experience for them.


----------



## PubTender (Aug 9, 2004)

I hunt from a climber and don't mind the cold to much while hunting. But we camp in small tents and am trying to decide which little heater will be safe to use in a small tent? Anyone have any sugestions?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

booktens said:


> They showed different heaters on michigan out of doors tv and also showed my Tanksetter propane tank safety stand. It was really cool to see my product on the show!!


I saw that show last night and your product caught my attention. Another use for that product, which wasn't mentioned on the show, is keeping a tank from rolling around while transporting them in a vehicle. That can be dangerous.

Where can I buy your product?


----------



## booktens (Nov 24, 2004)

Trophy Specialist: You can go to my website: www.tanksetter.com and there will be ordering info there. Thanks, Steve


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

PubTender said:


> I hunt from a climber and don't mind the cold to much while hunting. But we camp in small tents and am trying to decide which little heater will be safe to use in a small tent? Anyone have any sugestions?


According to the propane guy on the MUCC show last nite, the Buddy heaters are designed for indoor use. They have O2 sensors that will shut them off if there is a problem or they tip over. They also said that you should never use the bigger catalytic heaters indoors.


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

booktens said:


> Trophy Specialist: You can go to my website: www.tanksetter.com and there will be ordering info there. Thanks, Steve


that's pretty cool that your stuff got on the MUCC show. AS an added note, though, the 20lb tanks fit inside milk crates pretty well too.


----------



## booktens (Nov 24, 2004)

Milk crates work but they sit flat on the ground... not so good on uneven ground. Tanksetter's hold the tank up off the ground and are much more stable. Plus they bolt right to the tank so it will not seperate from the tank. And they are made right here in Michigan !!!


----------



## tree dweller (Nov 5, 2001)

PubTender said:


> I hunt from a climber and don't mind the cold to much while hunting. But we camp in small tents and am trying to decide which little heater will be safe to use in a small tent? Anyone have any sugestions?


A good sleeping bag is the best investment for cold weather camping. A cot to keep you off the ground makes a huge diffrence and is comfortable. 

Maybe not the answer you were looking for, but a starting point or maybe an alternative to burning stuff in your tent. I personnally am too paranoid to burn anything in my tent. 

Stay warm- Jim


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I may have heard this from this site last year, but it was a GREAT suggestion, that once again, I forgot about....until just days before Gun season. Anyway, I never get cold from the waist up, because I layer my clothes and start off the layering process with good thermals. However my toes are the one thing I couldn't ever keep from freezing. I even have a pair of Sobel/s pac boots that would make a normal person's feet sweat.... but not mine

Anyway, the greatest and most inexpensive idea was to go out and buy one of those inexpensive, non-down filled sleeping bags, climb in it standing up and cut it to where it comes up high enough to wear at the waist, while sitting, giving you some leg movement. Stich the cut end up so the filling doesn't fall out and sew some belt loops into it. Carry it out to your blind, put it on once you're situated and if it gets cold, throw some heat packs into it.

Oh and regarding the person that wants to burn something in his tent while sleeping. I've had a very good quality down sleeping bag since I was 8yrs old or so and still have it to this day at 37yrs old. That bag kept me warm on my Boy scout polar bear outings and just 4 years ago, the last time I used it, I slept in a pop up camper inside it with nothing more than boxers and a t-shirt. Let me tell you, it was so cold that night the gallon jugs of water in the Camper froze solid, but I was VERY cozy warm in my underwear, INSIDE my down bag. Of course when I got out of it in the morning to get changed for hunting, My voice went up a couple of octaves and I couldn't find my nads for a week.


----------

